# HR nabe zum grinden.



## malte97 (1. Juli 2012)

hey leute, ich wollte mir ein neues hinterrad kaufen aber jetzt ist die frage welches?    es sollte nicht mehr als 250 kosten und sehr stabiel sein, da ich grinden will. währe perfekt wenn ein hubguard dran passt.             
danke im vorraus,  malte


----------



## RISE (1. Juli 2012)

Ich würde Eclat empfehlen, entweder die Tech oder Pulse. Passende Hubguards gibts dafür auch, vor allem passen die ohne gruße Fummelei dran und du kannst die Nabe LHD oder RHD fahren, der Umbau ist schnell und einfach erledigt. 
Proper oder BSD wären auch eine Alternative. 
Als Felge würde ich auf bewährtes greifen: Odyssey Hazard Lite, 7KA, Proper, Primo 7000er, GSport.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daniel_D (1. Juli 2012)

Hautsache es gibt große stabile Hubguards für die Nabe. Nabe Odyssey V3 und Felge Odyssey Hazzard lite wäre mein Vorschlag.


----------



## malte97 (1. Juli 2012)

danke für den tipp aber die eclat pulse hat leider bolts und die sollen beim grinden schnell brechen habe ich gehört


----------



## malte97 (1. Juli 2012)

Daniel_D schrieb:


> Hautsache es gibt große stabile Hubguards für die Nabe. Nabe Odyssey V3 und Felge Odyssey Hazzard lite wäre mein Vorschlag.


 

leider gibt es für die nabe keine hubguards außer die von Gspot sonst hätte ich mir die schon gekauft. aber hält die das grinden aus??
als komplettrad oder custom??


----------



## RISE (1. Juli 2012)

Die Gsport hat 14mm Bolts, das geht schon klar, die Eclat hält bei einem Freund auch schon seit über einem Jahr und er grindet recht viel. Ansonsten gibt es die BSD sowohl mit Achse als auch mit Bolts und einen Hubguard haben die auch. 
Bei dem Budget würde ich ein Custom Laufrad nehmen, da die Auswahl der Street fähigen Komplettlaufräder recht beschränkt ist. Proper gäbe es evtl. als Komplettlaufrad, auch in Achse und Bolt Version und für die gibts bald auch einen Driveside Hubguard. Wäre als Komplettrad wohl die beste Option.


----------



## Daniel_D (2. Juli 2012)

Ich sehe gerade Cult hat auch ne Nabe mit gutem Hubguard

Hatte mich bei der V3 geirrt, nur die VR Nabe hat neuerdings einen Hubguard.

Ich selber fahre die G-Sport Ratchet, das ist die ultimative Grindnabe. Aber etwa 80g schwerer als die anderen und etwas klobig.

G-Sport halten einiges aus, sind halt nicht sonderlich schön. Außerdem schützen sie nur die Speichen und nicht den Nabenflansch

Ob Komplett oder Custom ist ja ansich egal, weil die Kompletträder kaum günstiger sind und viele Onlineshops kein Geld fürs Einspeichen nehmen.


----------



## Omegar (19. Juli 2012)

Eclat, Cult, Shadow... Das ist eigentlich egal. Wichtig ist eine normale 14mm Achse oder eben 14mm Bolts wie bei der GSport oder Shadow BTR. Du könntest das Shadow Raptor Hinterrad mit ner Stun Felge oder ner Hazzard Felge fahren. Preislich dürfte das aufs Selbe rauskommen. Auf keinen fall darfst du 10mm Bolts nehmen, die mögen ja bei einigen halten, aber nicht wenn du gerade mit dem Rutschen anfängst...


----------

